# installing linux driver for wlan card



## StaticPhilly (May 15, 2010)

hello all,

ok, im not sure how to do this, iv installed things like graphics drivers (which come with a nice installer) and win drivers via ndiswrapper.

bascilly my wlan card does not get picked up by freebsd after doing standard installation, now realtek have got a linux driver available to us, im just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction on how to install these sort of drivers?

cheers,
Phil


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2010)

You cannot use linux drivers. 

If it's not supported by FreeBSD you're only bet is the ndiswrapper.


----------



## StaticPhilly (May 15, 2010)

many thanks sirdice, maybe its a good thing, keeping to ndiswrapper that i know how to use :e

thanks again,
Phil


----------

